# Saginaw Powerbike kit.... Who knows what the



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2015)

original color for these really was? seen lots of different colors out there... Thanks, bri.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2016)

still need info


----------



## 55tbird (Feb 20, 2016)

I have owned 2 of these previously. The battery holder and belt cover were painted gray, while the continental engine was black.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2016)

Housing color Grey as well??


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 23, 2016)

Grey

View attachment 288670 View attachment 288669

View attachment 288669


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you gyflyte!!!!!!


----------



## schwinnderella (Feb 27, 2016)

powerbike dealer poster


----------



## a100dan (Feb 7, 2017)

bricycle said:


> original color for these really was? seen lots of different colors out there... Thanks, bri.



they were gray with pinstripe on each side of rear fender i have two original and came with two different  motors brigs and continental both kick start


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2017)

thank you! Anybody have an extra power transfer/braking hub???


----------

